# sgi pier



## zebulon (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone got any news on the pier. I heard it was hit by a barge this morning.


----------



## turkeytrooper (Jun 24, 2012)

It collapsed about 100 yards out from the start of the pier, probably a section about 150 ft. long.  The barge then turned and went under the new bridge with out hitting it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## Pablo15 (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder if Progress Energy (wasn't it there barge?) will foot the bill to repair it?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2012)

Pablo15 said:


> I wonder if Progress Energy (wasn't it there barge?) will foot the bill to repair it?



It was their barge. I would imagine they are liable for it. They are doing an upgrade to some of the lines down there.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jun 24, 2012)

How is debby going to affect the fishing for next week?


----------



## d-a (Jun 24, 2012)

Pablo15 said:


> I wonder if Progress Energy (wasn't it there barge?) will foot the bill to repair it?



I'm sure they will foot the bil for the removal. But I doubt they will repair it

d-a


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2012)

JonathonJEB said:


> How is debby going to affect the fishing for next week?



The bay will be churned muddy for a while. It will be tough.


----------



## atlapp (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey I thinks thats where I catch all mt bait!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was down there this week.  The wind had the fishing messed up all week, but managed to catch this guy (27 inches exactly) off the pier a few days before the barge hit it.



I was out there till about 1 a.m. the night before the barge hit, wind was getting pretty bad, we were wondering if we were the last ones to fish on the far end.  Ended up getting stuck on the island until they opened the bridge at 4:30 yesterday. This is the first year I ever tried going out on the pier, because I usually surf fish.  But the surf as too rough all week, so we tried it.....not bad, really.


----------



## Msteele (Jun 25, 2012)

I was there last week and it was funny watching those workers getting around from a life line under a helicopter.
Cool picture of the bridge.  I guess they couldn't see it in all the rain.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 25, 2012)

Msteele said:


> I was there last week and it was funny watching those workers getting around from a life line under a helicopter.



We were wondering what that was all about.....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are some updated pictures from today.


----------



## zebulon (Jun 25, 2012)

I bet it wont ever be fixed:cry


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jun 25, 2012)

How does the island/beaches look?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 25, 2012)

JonathonJEB said:


> How does the island/beaches look?



Here are the only pictures I have courtesy of Oyster Radio. Beach pics are from Blue Parrot. I don't put a whole lot into the flooding road picture. It does that with a good afternoon storm.  

Power is still not on. They were already in the process of upgrading the grid (hence the barge that got away). They will not repair the 3 poles that were damaged instead they will expedite the current change over which was stated to be finished the 9th of July. They will get back to work as soon as the weather will allow. 

I have always said that the old poles going to the island are the biggest hassle and problem with St. George. Been going there for over 25 years and power has always been the number one problem. Granted it is much better than it once was (used to go out constantly with a thunderstorm) it still is a fragile life line. I'm not sure if they could have done it, but if they could have piggybacked under the new bridge when they built it then they should have. Hopefully whatever they are doing now will be a step forward although I am not sure exactly what is being done.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jun 26, 2012)

Is the date still July 9th for the power to be restored?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 26, 2012)

No they will have it going before then. I'd say by this weekend at best.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope they get it fixed im headed down sunday morning.


----------



## RTH (Jun 26, 2012)

J JEB I hope so also. I am headed down Sunday as well. I also hope the electricity is back on by then too.


----------



## arrow2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Todd, where you headed ? I headed to Cape San Blas on Sat give me a call.


----------



## basscatcher (Jun 26, 2012)

I heard that it also hit and took out the new boat ramp underneath the new bridge.  Anyone else hear this?  I hope it's not true.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 26, 2012)

there were a few pics on the wctv6 website from tallahassee...showed some oyster guys trying to save outboards over in eastpoint off sunken boats...looks like alot of coastal flooding including sgi, apalach, and panacea.  these areas got from 15-18 inches of rain from the storm.  hate it for all the locals...prolly be outta work for a while, making repairs


----------



## RTH (Jun 26, 2012)

Dave, I am going to be down from the 1st till the 8th on St George. do you still have my cell # IF not pm me and I will send it.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jun 26, 2012)

It looks like there planning for the power to be on friday.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jun 28, 2012)

The power is back on!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 28, 2012)

JonathonJEB said:


> The power is back on!



Just saw that myself. Those guys busted some tail to that job done in that amount of time!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jun 28, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just saw that myself. Those guys busted some tail to that job done in that amount of time!



Yea Hats off to the crews working on it.


----------



## RTH (Jun 29, 2012)

Watch out fish because sunday it is going to be on! I will try to leave a few for seed


----------

